# Severalls Hospital 07/08



## Flaxington (Aug 21, 2008)

Visited with Lightbouy and Imortal Owl - great day chaps

Have been really looking forward to this hospital after reading Diane Gittens (1998) Madness in its place: Narrative of Severalls Hospital 1913-1997, well worth a read if your interested in this place. Anyway set off from Manchester at some silly hour and arrived in Essex in plenty of time for a good day's explore. I think this hospital is great, it may not have as much inside as cane hill or west park, but the layout is really spacious and you can get a good idea of what it would have been like when it was open, its also a bonus that there isn't that much spray painted scrawl everywhere. I also like the fact that like hellingly bits of it survive and still function as a hospital.

I'll start with some outside pics, then move inside

view from the cricket pavilion







admin block






rear of hospital

















yuk - not the most enjoyable part of the explore for me - but had to be done for research purposes 






Inside 






Castle ward











spent some time in seclusion for these - thanks to lightbouy  











all in all a great day, next stop was Haperbury hospital with imortal owl for the last few hours of the day


----------



## Goldie87 (Aug 21, 2008)

Excellent, I really must pay another visit soon


----------



## MD (Aug 21, 2008)

nice shots mate 
good to see the place from different angles.


----------



## zombie.jo (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pics  

Im thinking about paying my first visit soon.


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 23, 2008)

Goldie87 said:


> Excellent, I really must pay another visit soon



count me in!

still one of the best


----------



## freebird (Aug 23, 2008)

Good pics! Don't those seclusion rooms look tiny!  It gives me goosepimples just thinking about been locked in one of those!!


----------



## shadowman (Aug 24, 2008)

Where can i get a copy of "Madness in its palce" ive got the one of Fairfield Hospital called"a place in the country"


----------



## samsmeg123 (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, best find ever i think


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 5, 2009)

Kirkbride said:


> .....spent some time in seclusion for these - thanks to lightbouy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'twas not me -it was the wind that closed the door! 

Totally missed ya post 'till now KB 

A great selection of pics. Was good to meet ya. One of me most enjoyable explores 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 5, 2009)

Kirkbride said:


> I also like the fact that like hellingly bits of it survive and still function as a hospital.....



Yeah, I nearly fell out of the Doctor's chair when I was given a bag to put me blood sample in -it was to be sent to Chestnut Villa at Severalls Hospital!

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## urbtography (Jan 8, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Yeah, I nearly fell out of the Doctor's chair when I was given a bag to put me blood sample in -it was to be sent to Chestnut Villa at Severalls Hospital!
> 
> Lb:jimlad:



Yep, chestnut still operates as a histopathology lab i think i spelled that write anyway lol, youll see a white van travelling past myland court every so often delivering blood to the lab.


----------



## LightGrenades (Jan 8, 2009)

*So Excited!*

Im defo going to see this at the weekend! I'm gonna be a real sad bastad and take the wide angle lens and tripod, just to really make the most of the trip!


----------



## krela (Jan 8, 2009)

LightGrenades said:


> Im defo going to see this at the weekend! I'm gonna be a real sad bastad and take the wide angle lens and tripod, just to really make the most of the trip!



Doesn't sound sad, sounds like well prepared!


----------



## LightGrenades (Jan 8, 2009)

Ha ha, I think that may be an understatement of the gear I will be taking  I have decided to go overboard... hey, how often do we ever really get the time for this when doing 9-5


----------



## piesrme (Feb 8, 2009)

Great pics and looks like a nice clean site before the chavs have discovered it. Might try this one in the next week or so. Was it difficult to find?


----------



## Flaxington (Feb 8, 2009)

piesrme said:


> Great pics and looks like a nice clean site before the chavs have discovered it. Might try this one in the next week or so. Was it difficult to find?



nah, it's in Colchester, just look at any OS map

since this thread has been resurected here's some that got away 
















and this corridor


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 9, 2009)

Quality shots Kirks -the first does it for me! 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## nutnut (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow! I love these two shots, however,









[/QUOTE]

They should carry a warning of some sort as i nearly fell down them, due to the hangover i have from a heavy nights drinking


----------

